# fused and unfused



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The usual objector is the Poco... in that they don't want 'their' conductors in the same space as metered power -- your conductors.

I know of no prohibition on unfused conductors -- after the meter -- save that *you're going to have to* *use bonding bushings at every turn* until the unfused conductors reach your main OCPD, which is usually the MAIN C/B, too.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

dogleg said:


> Does any body know if there is a code reference not to allow fused and unfused power in a gutter?


230.7

Roger


----------

